# Need a Logo and Banner?



## Gamenews6 (Mar 24, 2008)

As I know many GBATEMP members have alot of artistic talent using photoshop etc... 

I would like to know if anyone would create a logo and banner for the Newham Schools Basketball website/league. It must include the London Borough of Newham logo(HERE) and a basketball.

If anyone could do it please help. I am useless at Photoshop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I will give full credit on the Newham Schools Basketball Website.

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Mar 24, 2008)

Did you want it to be sports related (pics of basketballs, etc.) or effect-related (bunch of special effects)?


----------



## crkdshad (Mar 24, 2008)

Do you want a certain color scheme


----------



## Gamenews6 (Mar 24, 2008)

@kev3458
Pics of basketball would be great. Im not picky. So it is up to you. 

@ crkdhad
Nope no certain Colour scheme needed. Would like the logo to look good on paper if I was to create a letterhead out of it.

Would like any text to say Newham Schools Basketball. 
Take a look at the current website (HERE) will be updated in the next couple of days as it doesn't look very good.

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Mar 24, 2008)

Have you got any sort of mascot as a base?


----------



## Gamenews6 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nope no sort of mascot as of yet. Sounds like a good idea tho' Will certainly think of that for the future.


----------

